# Brauche ich einen Zähler?



## Tigerkroete (18 Juni 2006)

Meine Frage steht sehr im Zusammenhang mit der vorhin eingestellten Frage zur Normierung. 
Ein Encoder eines Antriebes gibt mir beim Drehen Impulse aus, die ich auswerten kann. Z.B. kann ich sagen, dass bei 544 Impulsen meine gewünschte Strecke zurück gelegt wurde und ich stelle den Antrieb aus. 
Meine Sorge ist gerade nur, dass vielleicht mein Zähler von seiner Zählspanne her nicht ausreicht. Mein Zähler (Step7 Version 5.3 und CPU 315-2DP) zählt ja angeblich nur bis 999!? Was ist, wenn mein gewünschter Impulswer darüber liegt? Ich kann das leider Momentan nicht austesten.

Dann dachte ich mir:" Wieso eigentlich ein Zähler?, den kann ich mir doch selber bauen". Ich nehme den kommenden Impuls einfach als Flanke und inkrementiere ein Datewort um den Wert eins. Die Werte Frage ich ab und wenn mein Wert erreicht ist, dann schalte ich den Motor ab.

Müsste doch gehen, oder? Und falls ja, warum gibt es dann Zähler?

Viele Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## MSB (18 Juni 2006)

Das geht definitiv,

und zur Frage warum es Zähler gibt,
nun ja ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung warscheinlich noch ein Überbleibsel aus der S5-Zeit.

Ich selbst habe seit S7-Zeiten noch nie einen Zähler verwendet, und dann ist auch das 
Handling des Zählers bei Siemens unzweckmäßig kompliziert (wie einiges andere auch).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (18 Juni 2006)

*Zähler oder Zählbaugruppe ???*

Hallo,


			
				Tigerkröte schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich sagen, dass bei 544 Impulsen meine gewünschte Strecke zurück gelegt wurde und ich stelle den Antrieb aus.


Ich denke mal, mit Zählern sind die in der CPU eingebauten Zähler gemeint, also Z 0 bis Z 255 oder so, je nach verwendeter CPU.
Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor, der Antrieb gibt Dir 544 Impulse in 100 ms...
Wieviel Impulse wird der Zähler (in Abhängigkeit von Frequenz und Zykluszeit) wohl davon mitbekommen ???

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## mark_ (19 Juni 2006)

*s7 Zähler an sich .....*

Hat eigentlich jemand tatsächlich verstanden, wie man die Zähler überhaupt nutzen kann ??
Vor/Rück-Zähler in Datenwort dann vergleichen/ auswerten .... o.k.
Rückwärtszähler .... o.k. ändert seinen Signalzustand bei 0.
Aber der Vorwärtszähler ändert seinen Zustand bei <>0 - kann man den gebrauchen ??
Dann sind da noch vier-fünf Zähler, die wohl aus der s5 Zeit stammen und irgendwie keine Anwendung finden.

Mir kommt das alles sehr komisch vor.


----------



## Werner54 (19 Juni 2006)

*Zähler"bausteine"*



			
				mark_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand tatsächlich verstanden, wie man die Zähler überhaupt nutzen kann ?


 
Hallo,
man kann Zähler auch auswerten, indem man den Zählerstand ausliest! Im übrigen betrachte ich Zählerbausteine auch nicht viel anders als SFB's oder SFC's. Von denen habe ich die letzten 20 Jahre auch nicht alle benötigt, aber bei Bedarf habe ich keine Skrupel, fertige Bausteine ins Programm einzubauen.


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 Juni 2006)

Hallo Question Mark.
Wusste nicht, dass die CPU Zähler außerhalb der Zykluszeit arbeiten. Dachte immer, sie werden halt eben an nur an der entsprechenden Stelle im Programm abgefragt.
Das ist natürlich dann ein ganz dickes Plus für den Zähler.

Danke und Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Question_mark (19 Juni 2006)

*Zähler oder Zählerbaugruppe ???*

Hallo,


			
				Tigerkroete schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste nicht, dass die CPU Zähler außerhalb der Zykluszeit arbeiten.


Da hast Du mich wohl missverstanden, das habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Die Zähler Z0 bis Z255 werden sehr wohl innerhalb des Programmzyklus mit einer positiven Flanke am Zähleingang getriggert.
Ich wollte Dir nur zu verstehen geben, dass in Abhängigkeit von der Zählfrequenz des Impulsgeber und in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Zykluszeit u.U. nicht alle Impulse erkannt werden können. Bevor Du das ganze angehst, musst Du also erstmal konkret die max. Impulsfrequenz ermitteln. Dann kannst Du entscheiden, ob die eingebauten Zähler für Deine Anforderungen ausreichen oder eine zusätzliche Zählbaugruppe (die dann wirklich zyklusunabhängig läuft), erforderlich ist.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 Juni 2006)

Achso, ok. Jetzt habe ich Dich verstanden.
Diese Gedanken mit der Zählbaugruppe habe ich mir auch schon gemacht. Doch ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es bestimmt geht, da der Encoder derzeit auch auf eine normale Eingangsbaugruppe geht. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schnell die jetzige Steuerung ist. Jedoch ist sie aus den 80ern, aus Italien von Tecnel Parma-Italy.

Noch eine Frage:
Wenn man von Wegerfassungsbaugruppen spricht, meint man dann eine Zählbaugruppe?

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Question_mark (19 Juni 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Tigerkroete schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man von Wegerfassungsbaugruppen spricht, meint man dann eine Zählbaugruppe


Nein, eine Wegerfassungsbaugruppe kann einen Weg durch Zählimpulse oder aber auch durch einen Absolutweggeber (je nach Baugruppe) auswerten. 
Das schliesst aber nicht aus, dass man mit einer Zählbaugruppe Wege durch Impulsauswertung bestimmen kann.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Tigerkroete (19 Juni 2006)

Nochmal vielen Dank Mark.

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------

